# Doing your homework= BIG FISH



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

studied some maps last nite and got out for a bit today on pymo.....drilled a lot of holes and finally found the spot i was searching for.....my buddy and i had the best day on the ice ever....i mean it was the best panfish outing we ever had. together we caught well over a hundred fish in about 4 hrs..all perch and crappies...had some big fish on that we never saw. also had some fish that wouldnt fit thru a 6in hole. we kept 2 limits of pig crappies and had 36 jumbo perch. all the rest we caught went back down the hole. had numerous 12-15in crappies. biggest went 15 3/4 in my right hand...the one in my left is a 14"....i wanted to take more pics but my battery died after those 2 photos. on the flip side, i lost my phone down the hole during the flurry of fun...no worries tho cuz it was totally worth it. i cant stop smiling. this trip is going down in the history books folks as the best ice outing to date. lots of big fish can be had if you research your area lakes and put in the work....tight lines and be safe


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Can you hear those Fish now??? Congratulations on a great Outing!


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

Sounds like a good day congrats.....dont feel bad about losing your phone I dropped mine down the hole last week fishing Erie and dropped it down the hole 3yrs ago and saginaw bay.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

very nice.......


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Congrats. Adam...I can tell from your Post you had a fantastic day....4 hrs. you must have been sitting on a honey hole for sure..Nice big Crappies..It may take you a week or two to come down to earth..But that is OK when you have a day like you did...Again I Congratulate you and your buddy..JIM....CL....:B...:B....


----------



## fishin 1st (Dec 23, 2009)

I hope some beginers read this, just to show them homework and lots of drilling pays off. Another great story of being on the ice. Congrads to you and your buddy.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

congrats on the great day!! nothing beats mapping, drilling and finding what you were after...success!!!


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

hey thanks for the recognition fellas...we were certainly on top of some active fish. these fish were coming in like torpedoes.....just hammering the presentation. drop it down and fish on. one after another. we both fished only one hole. the lake had soft snow with about 4'' of slush on top. wasnt a fun drag at all. lots of moving around and drilling with a manual auger made for some sore arms and shoulders today.

i want to go back sooooo bad right now, but i have too many things to do today. i might get out for the evening bite at mentor lagoons tho.

hey, to all the guys that have my number....send me a pm with yours because i didnt write it down....they were all logged into the phone that is on the bottom of the lake.

again...thanks


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

When you get your new phone...start the backup assistant....never lose you numbers again.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

If it makes you feel any better, the famers almanac predicts poor fishing for Feb.6th. Yesterdays fishing showed as Best, I've not payed much attention to solar lunar predictions but yesterday I caught a mess of fish too, not the quality of yours but neverthless I caught some.


----------



## Gillchaser (Jan 1, 2005)

Congrats on the great day ! I've been home 1 1/2 days since new years,stuck in truck for 4 days waiting for load permit...not on the ice at all this winter..now I'm suicidal...ha


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Been doing the same thing out at Berlin to get away from the crowds.... problem is crowds move or they come talk to ya and see how you are doing... been working out for me too... just not the :B part... but everywhere I have mapped out and drilled my way to find has produced fish... the last one being the best so far! It really does work!


----------



## buckipicker (Jan 8, 2008)

Adam....Better than we did out there last week huh? Glad you did well....Tony


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

I bet your phone never made it to the bottom - one of those slabs probably ate it. Hope you had a GPS to mark that honey hole.


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

About where were you. What was your phone#? I'd like to give your phone a call and find that honey hole.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

man, congrats on your fish! looks like an awesome day!! well done!!!


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

tony....you know me and always wanting to move if i am not catching....scratching my head looking around? we should have kept moving last weekend. i wont sit more than 1 hr anymore if i am not catching consistently. gotta move if they arent there....this time of year you cant predict that they will be where you caught them last month or last week even....so those gps coordinates i have may only get me close to where they moved to...hopefully not far tho. cant wait to get on them again....this time ill be chasing walleye.....go green bay!!!


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Allright Allways!!!! AND IT DOES SUCK TO BE A STEELERS FAN IN OHIO!!!!! -----------sonar................


----------

